# New Karate Book by Dan Anderson released!



## Dan Anderson (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi All,

This new book is called _THE ANATOMY OF MOTION: Combat Analysis of Traditional Karate Kata.  _
Here are a couple of pre-release reviews - 

It is a few hours later and I have read your new book from cover to cover. Impressive and a good display of kata interpretation. There are a few techniques that I recognized from stuff that I do and a couple that are variations. This will be a book that I recommend to my kempo students as a must have even though it doesn't talk directly about pressure point attacks. Over all, another book well done.


   Mish Handwerker  Handwerker Ryukyu Kempo
www.ryukyukempo.us

I've just downloaded the book and spent that last 30 mins or so skimming through it. It's awesome! I really am incredibly impressed. Definitely the most in-depth book on kata application that I've seen. I'm really looking forwards to spending some quality time going through it all in detail. Congratulations on a book which is certain to be a massive hit!

   Iain Abernethy
www.iainabernethy.com

As you can tell it is about interpretation of kata for combat.  This book is one of my best yet.  It is for anyone from white belt on up.  You can read more information about it at this link http://danandersonkarate.com/store/karate_bk4.html

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

